# TNG - TNG Limited



## edogg75 (29 July 2006)

Surprised there isn't a thread for this one, but as it is my tip for the August comp, I guess I had better start one. 

TNG is listed on the ASX, as well as the major German indexes, with 100,628,983 ordinary shares and 69,463,422 options available. 54% of the company is held by the top 6 shareholders. Market cap is about 28mill.

The Manbarrum project is the flagship exploration project held by TNG and is located 70 kilometres north-east of Kununurra in the Northern Territory. The granted tenements consist of an Exploration Licence and an Authority to Prospect under Section 178 covering a combined area of over 200 square kilometers. All tenements are 100% owned. Key access clearance has been granted from the Northern Territory Aboriginal Areas Protection Authority (AAPA) for the Manbarrum Lead-Zinc-Silver project and field exploration has commenced. This field exploration should have taken place in February but was delayed due to an extended wet season and then out of respect to the death of a traditional aboriginal land owner. 

Previous drill hole results from the Main Zone returned wide zones of high-grade lead-zinc-silver, with intersections including: 9.1m @ 15.01 Pb%, 0.55 Zn%, 42ppm Ag; 9.5m @ 17.34 Pb%, 2.11 Zn%, 60.1ppm Ag; 15m @ 9.53 Pb%, 2.72 Zn%, 36.4 ppm Ag; 18m @ 13.85 Pb%, 1.29 Zn%, 51.2 ppm Ag; 12m @ 14.88 Pb%, 1.14 Zn%, 26.8 ppm Ag; 12m @ 18.02 Pb%, 2.69 Zn%, 24.2 ppm Ag; 12m @ 19.52 Pb%, 2.44 Zn%, 25.4 ppm Ag. 

The results from Manbarrum are due soon, and if you look at the charts, you will note that the SP has returned to its february high of 30c+ on increased volume. IMO, the big money players are confident that the upcoming drilling results will warrant a significant SP re-rating, and are increasing their positions early. 

Certainly worth a punt.


----------



## saltyjones (11 October 2006)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

up a cent today again to .31 with good volume. results out any day now.


----------



## saltyjones (14 November 2006)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

hitting 50 cents & drilling results on zinc/lead/silver mtv deposit in the kimberleys are due soon. by the sp activity there is a lot of confidence in the results being special.


----------



## pbsear (22 November 2006)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

Any comment on trading holt?


----------



## Halba (25 November 2006)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

killer result nearly 120m @ 5% Zn only. any comments?

zinc located in a 450*150m zone

thats nearly 11mT of zinc @ around > 3-5% Lead+Zinc, in one area? [Approx : 450*150*3.5*50]

this is in addition to the eastern lead intersections, and lots of follow up potential. MVT deposits occur in clusters, and with pre jorc of 20mT this is a pretty big MVT, could conceivably be 50mT or 100mT with further exploration


----------



## Kauri (25 November 2006)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

The fact that they hold a big chunk of BTV may dampen their price  after BTV's friday ann??


----------



## Halba (25 November 2006)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

association with btv has already hammered it, but its only worth 4mil max

the sandy creek resource is worth several billion, so i fail to see whats the point with the association


----------



## powerkoala (19 December 2006)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

anybody following this SP?
drilling result already out with nice grade of zinc 
but seems seller keep selling on lower price..
any thought ?


----------



## powerkoala (16 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

result are out...
hmmm nice deposit


----------



## Halba (16 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

yep good deposit. more good results. expect these to be upgraded with further deep drilling


----------



## powerkoala (16 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

next result expected before 18 jan...
this will complete for next drill on may...


----------



## powerkoala (24 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

what happen to this sp?
drilling result so good
world class qualification
yet, sp get hammered every day...
is it the management problem?  
not enough advertising with this company


----------



## Halba (24 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

hmm actually advertising was better this time, it was on kitco metals website and abc news

just don't know why people punish this for

it has multiple MVT style zinc deposits, grades/drill results already confirm this

its not as spec as many other hopefuls

hopefully the consultants appointed can get this going this year, otherwise i will suffer some financial loss


----------



## powerkoala (24 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

unbelievable.....
down 20% on nothing????
panic selling???


----------



## Halba (24 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

yep buddy what can we do. i hold 15,000 shares and i lose $150 every 1c this goes down =(

its my 22nd birthday tomorrow, this is a terrible birthday present =/


----------



## powerkoala (24 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

it's not our fault...
i hold more than you   
think the seller really dunno what they are doing 
jeez....


----------



## Halba (24 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

hi powerkoala

i hold or have held the following zinc stocks

ZFX
KZL
PEM
TZN
JML
INL
BSM

The only stocks i have made a loss on in zinc are CBH(which i don't hold anymore) and TNG (which i currently hold)

OH well can it hold 30c until May 2007 when it starts drilling


----------



## powerkoala (25 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

nice recovery today
after panic selling yesterday
waiting for next ann


----------



## cuttlefish (25 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

I've been offloading my holding in these over the past few weeks since the last announcement (didn't have enough to push the price down tho' lol).

My gut feel (and could be proven wrong) is that the final round of assay results from current drilling to be released soon will be more of the same, just like the last round were. 

There is then a fairly long lull before they'll commence drilling again (waiting for the wet season to pass) and so it could just wallow around for a while. 

Its had a fairly good run up based on current drilling results and confirmation of a good zinc resource.

Zinc prices haven't been strong lately either and until its clear where they are going I'm happy to take a back seat on this for a while.

A return to strong zinc and lead prices would be good for stocks like this one, and it sounds like they've got a major resource find on their hands.


----------



## powerkoala (25 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

i agree, but they are going to produce resource estimation soon
which maybe will let the market know how much they have in the ground.
still holding though 
ps: i do believe they have massive amount of zinc in their ground 
do research and calculate yourself


----------



## Halba (27 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

Hullo

selling this baby short term may prove to be a disaster in the long term

Mkt cap of the co is about 50M undiluted

Resource is likely to be 20mT, as MVT's tend to be around this range. Add possible extensions, this could bump it up to 30mT, and possible repetitions and it could be more(up 50mT-100mT range). Lets just assume 20mT at this stage however, and a Zn Equivalent average grade of 4%

20mT * 4% Zn Eq = 800,000t of metal.

50,000,000/800,000t = $62.5/TONNE AUD of actual in ground metal. So anyone selling at the current price for short term "no drills" better think again. The current zinc price AUD is $4600 AUD/TONNE of metal. So what do you need to do to gain on TNG? Simply wait till its drilled out the 20mT resource. Since its open cut mine with no political risk with high lead credits, this should be around $500-600AUD/T value atleast. 

800,000*600AUD = 500m odd. Add possible resource extensions this could be a lot more. When its producing could be over a billion dollars. No mine life issues as 50km of untested strike.


----------



## cuttlefish (27 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

agree about the potential for 30mt or more - but think the first jorc estimate is more likely to be around the 15mt mark. Re no political risk - it was a sensitive area and although TNG managed to get the exploration rights, getting permission to open cut mine in that area is not necessarily a given.  High lead component in the Zn equivalents as well though lead prices are going well anyway.


----------



## Halba (28 January 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

me thinks the aboriginal issues have been solved, but of course if the resource is there other things will certainly take care of themselves when $ is concerned.

me thinks the 20mT will be reached/exceeded after this years of drilling, then we should be cool.


----------



## powerkoala (6 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

Announcement out
Resource estimate 10M
hmmm.. nice


----------



## exgeo (6 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

grade's a bit skinny though



> The initial resource, covering the central Sandy Creek Zone of mineralisation only, is 10.5 million tonnes at 2.9% zinc, 0.7% lead, 5.5g/t silver – or 3.3% zinc equivalent by applying a zinc:lead ratio of 3:1. Approximately 50% of the resource (5.4 million tonnes at 3.9% zinc, 0.6% lead, 5.1g/t silver or 4.2% zinc equivalent) is contained in a higher grade, near–surface sub-vertical pipe.




They're also gonna need more cash in the next qtr (744k in the bank; estimated spend 600k for next qtr). Market cap is $46m (109m shares @ 43c).

PDZ has 1Mt @ 8.3% zinc, 1.7% lead and 22g/t silver (but still finding more) for comparison.


----------



## Halba (6 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

TNG has wayy more zinc that PDZ

the 10mT is just from a few months drilling

imagine a wider program with diamond drills

cash burn - is that really relevant, as these can do a private placement or fund it from the options conversions


----------



## exgeo (6 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

There's a geologists' saying; "grade is king". A placement is relevant if you're an existing shareholder and get diluted.


----------



## Halba (7 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

hi exgeo. refer to company's latest presentation

i guess this is headed for the long term bin. not too many like it 

you can't win em all

re: "grade is king" no point as say you have 200,000t @ 30% zn thats not much resource but grade is sweet. so how much zinc contained metal is important for sure!!


----------



## powerkoala (7 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

Got hammered again
even though nice presentation and company start marketing 
zinc price rebound as well
so what gives ?


----------



## exgeo (7 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

3.3% Zn equivalent grade just isn't that exciting, even if there are a lot of tonnes of ore.


----------



## Halba (7 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

exgeo do u realise this grade can be bumped up by more deeper diamond drills/deeper drilling?

this is a very preliminary resource- u are judging on a coupla months work

note it is open pit

you are also defying the fact that MVT's have been responsible for a large part of production last 100yrs....so they weren't good enuff?


----------



## exgeo (7 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

I'm not saying it's impossible to make money from this grade of resource, or that they won't find higher grade resources with more drilling. But nobody knows this yet for sure including the company, and you. I was merely offering an answer (my opinion) to the question "why are the shares going down after the announcment of the resource statement"? If you don't agree with my assessment, no problem; mortgage your house and fill yer boots with TNG - if you're right you'll be able to buy a bigger one later.


----------



## Halba (8 February 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

i have some indication that the resource will be higher- refer to the recent ann's that the RC drills finished in high grade zinc mineralisation- up to 6-7% zinc mineral. This means if that same hole is extended through diamond drills, there will possibly be an extension of that grade, bumping up the average grade of the resource.

Also that only included the central zone, the east area has about 10%+ lead intercepts of good meterage hits


----------



## sup3rK0ala (13 March 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

CBH is eyeing on TNG.I hope this will be a good outcome for TNG.


----------



## Robroy (13 June 2007)

*TNG - Tenant Creek Gold*

The Speculator column in today's Bulletin magazine has picked Tenant Creek Gold (TNG) as its buy of the week.

The Speculator promised to discuss the stock fully by the end of the month (that will cause a further price spurt going on past performances), but in the meantime he mentioned that...

"drilling is renewed to extend its Manbarrum zinc project where an initial JORC-compliant resource has been defined of 10.5 million tonnes of 3% zinc, .75% lead and 5.5g/t silver. Later this month the company will fly a team of analysts and media in to look at the place, when I hope to tell you more."

In the light of the forthcoming publicity, I agree with previous posters that this stock is going to $1 pretty shortly.


----------



## stu82 (23 June 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

anyone still holding TNG i would be interested to hear anyones thoughts on them

I have been watching this stock closely over the past fortnight or so and can see massive potential in it.


----------



## Robroy (27 June 2007)

*TNG - going up as the market goes down*

Seems there is plenty of life in this one yet.

Up like a rocket off the open this morning to a high so far of 1.14 (currently fallen back to 1.10), with a high number of bidders; they are still piling in.

There is also some big press coverage coming this week, in The Bulletin. The Bulletin is a very influential publication re stocks - and this week it is due to discuss TNG. (The Speculator column.)

Note also that TNG directors and other miners such as CBH have been buying in in the last few days.

I think the probabilities say that there won't be a breather for TNG till next week, going on all of the above, which is still unfolding at the moment.


----------



## Robroy (28 June 2007)

*Re: TNG - The Speculator's stock of the week*

Here is the link to today's article:

http://bulletin.ninemsn.com.au/david-haselhurst/

The article closes:

"Geologist and managing director Neil Biddle predicted: "I expect we will find dozens of Sandy Creeks along this trend. Sandy Creek's 10 million tonne resource contains 350,000 tonnes of metal worth $1.5 billion in ground." "

Sic.!


----------



## dubiousinfo (28 June 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

CBH has the Sorby Hills lead/zinc silver deposits with a reported Inferred Resource of 10 million tonnes at 6.4% lead, 0.9% zinc and 66g/t silver, about 30 km to the west of the TNG's Manburrum which is a zinc/ lead/silver resource with Indicated and Inferred Resource of 10.5 million tonnes at 2.9% zinc, 0.7% lead and 5.5g/t silver.
CBH originally bought around 5% back in May this year at 39c. CBH stated it was interested in working with TNG to develop joint processing facilities etc. to enhance the feasability of both projects.

CBH has now moved to 9% and it would make more sense for CBH to just take over TNG. Given the problems it had with the long drawn out battle for Triako, it may look to make an all cash offer. Looking at their current cash position and forecast profits, it could certainly afford to make an all cash offer for TNG.

I think its a matter of when not if for an offer to be made. Thoughts?

I hold TNG


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 July 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

TNG is now in trading halt - does anyone want to speculte on take-overs? Anyone expecting other news based on previous announcements??


----------



## dubiousinfo (27 July 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*



doogie_goes_off said:


> TNG is now in trading halt - does anyone want to speculte on take-overs? Anyone expecting other news based on previous announcements??




Doogie
The letter from the company requesting the trading halt stated that it was for an announcement on assay results from the recent drilling.

They announced some pretty good grades in an announcement about 2 weeks ago from the first of the diamond drill holes. These new results are likely to be from the follow up hole to DDH001 and further DD and RC holes from the planned program.

Interesting to see that they seem to be getting their assay results back a lot quicker than some other companies recently.

As for a take over, I think CBH will look to accumulate more throughout the rest of this year before they make an offer. (if a takeover is their intention)


----------



## moses (28 July 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*



doogie_goes_off said:


> TNG is now in trading halt - does anyone want to speculte on take-overs? Anyone expecting other news based on previous announcements??



Attached is a rather nasty Neilson SMA chart for this stock. Be prepared for bad news and a sharp fall in SP.


----------



## timelord (1 August 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*



moses said:


> Attached is a rather nasty Neilson SMA chart for this stock. Be prepared for bad news and a sharp fall in SP.




Sadly this has been the case.  At least it has bounced back somewhat to above 63cents.  Has anyone read the report?


----------



## timelord (15 September 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*



timelord said:


> Sadly this has been the case.  At least it has bounced back somewhat to above 63cents.  Has anyone read the report?




Is anyone still following this stock?  The last report made interesting reading and SWOT analysis is always good to read.  Hopefully the next results will be really positive.


----------



## TerryA (16 September 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

Timelord,

Yes, I still hold and purchased more recently at around 60c. Still well in the green with this one but some tight stop losses set.

Best wishes,

Terry


----------



## mfunksta (7 November 2007)

*TNG Limited*

Anyone watching this company?  The latest announcements have been great, yet no movement.  Period.

Still scratching my head.  And with the Cawse being given away for free too...


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2007)

*Re: TNG Limited*



mfunksta said:


> Anyone watching this company?  The latest announcements have been great, yet no movement.  Period.
> 
> Still scratching my head.  And with the Cawse being given away for free too...



What's it do mfunksta? Perhaps you could provide a summary of sorts, or a link or something to provide us some info? Cheers.


----------



## mfunksta (8 November 2007)

*Re: TNG Limited*

The following is compiled from numerous sources and is all imho.

TNG is an Australian mining and exploration company with a portfolio of quality projects in Western and Northern Australia. In recent times several of the assets have been rationalised to enable the company to focus on the Manbarrum Zinc-Lead-Silver Project.  

TNG is listed on the Australian Stock Exchange (code: TNG) and also on several European Bourse including Frankfurt. 

TNG's core focus is exploration of Manbarrum located 70km north-east of Kununurra.  The Manbarrum tenements cover a 23km strike length of identified lead-zinc-silver mineralisation of the Mississipi Valley Type (MVT). The project has the potential to host large tonnage, high-grade open pittable lead-zinc-silver deposits within the Main Zone. It also has regional potential for multiple MVT deposits within a 13km long structural corridor trending to the northeast of the Main Zone.

TNG's board of directors and management team have extensive experience in the mining and exploration industries - in Australia and internationally. They are committed to increasing shareholder value by carrying out exploration and maximising the Company’s leverage to discoveries.
Northern Territory Exploration
TNG's Northern Territory portfolio includes a broad range of exploration projects ranging from advanced projects with existing resources, to greenfields exploration. It’s tenements include exposure to a wide range of commodities including gold, bauxite, lead-zinc, nickel and copper.  Some of the other assets (besides  Manbarrum and Cawse) are:

Rover - gold, zinc, copper
Peterman - gold, copper, uranium
Mt.Peak - nickel
Goddard - copper
and also Croker Island -bauxit- which was formerly described as a potential world-class-deposit.
The Company has a policy of endeavouring to achieve the highest standards in relationships to native title legislation, environmental requirements and exploration policies and procedures. 
Cawse Extended Nickel Project
Norilsk and TNG jointly own the Cawse Extended Project, which is located adjacent to the Cawse Nickel-Cobalt Operation. TNG's interest in the Cawse Extended Project is 20% free-carried to production, convertible at TNG's election to a 2% net smelter return.

The Company has entered into a separate Agreement with OMG for mining at the Unicorn Pit, located within the Cawse Extended tenements. The Agreement is for a wet tonne royalty payment, which replaces the current agreement only for the Unicorn Pit.  The Cawse asset and the Mt Peake nickel project will be spun off 1st Quarter ‘08 into Enigma Mining Ltd, and then list Enigma (IPO...Initial Public offering) on the ASX. Perhaps in that listing process, there may be other projects included, and monies will be raised to support Enigma as its own entity. Significantly though, TNG shareholders will receive shares in Enigma for free, much as they received shares recently in WDR (which as a matter of interest had a nice run up) for free. Cawse is a very valuable asset, which the market does not understand, but the IPO process I think will bring attention to it, and the surrounding publicity and re-release of the story surrounding Norilsk and Cawse should push the IPO into some very successful territory.!!  The cobalt (low tonnage) at Cawse is worth about 10% of nickel- a report conducted by Hardman estimates that it should increase to $ 70 m.  

TNG will not need to spend any money on Cawse. TNG has a 20% full free carry to production or 2% Net Smelter Return. Norilsk has indicated its intention to open two new pits on the Cawse Extended tenements before the end of 2008 (refer to the Hardman report). Recent media suggest Norislk is getting very serious about its recently acquired WA nickel interests. 

At current nickel and cobalt prices, TNG's 20% interest in the JORC compliant  97mt resource is worth $4.1b (in ground value).  It has been rumoured that TNG's interest in this project could be worth the entire current market cap of TNG. That is, Cawse is worth say $100m to TNG, or 2.5% of in ground value. (Hardman's assessment of the Cawse project, seems to be a valuation of $64m for TNG without any value for the cobalt) 
Investments
TNG had a considerable investment portfolio including investments in Australian and AIM listed companies. In accordance with the desire to maximize shareholder value in July 2007 a majority of those securities were transferred to TNG shareholders. 

Key forthcoming milestones will include:

• the receipt and announcement of pending diamond drilling results from Sandy
Creek;
• the receipt of RC and diamond drilling results from Djibitgun;
• the announcement of an updated resource estimate for Sandy Creek;
• the commencement of resource estimation work for Djibitgun; and
• the results of the gravity surveys and reinterpretation of the broader exploration
model for Manbarrum following receipt of all results of the 2007 field season.

Their website is: www.tennantcreekgold.com.au.  Please refer to it for further information.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 November 2007)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

Have just been reviweing the last couple of announcements on drilling results at Sandy Creek (Manbarrum Project). It seems that they have a very liberal view of how to report exploration results...OK we have seen many companies post Pb+Zn results together ie: 10m@5% combined Pb+Zn. This isn't such bad practice as the price of Pb/Zn is not vastly different and helps investors get a feel for the tenor of mineralisation, however how can they explain the differnce between their headline figures and the detail in their reports? For example there were 6 drill results in the last announcement and the final three had all been "rounded" to 4% combined lead and zinc, the headline assays were:
11.0m @ 4.0% Zn+Pb, 6.55ppm Ag (MRC111)
10.0m @ 4.0% Zn+Pb, 10.50ppm Ag (MRC113)
19.0m @ 4.0% Zn+Pb, 1.42ppm Ag (MRC122)

If you read the results further down the announcement these results are:

11.00m @ 3.94% Pb+Zn (MRC111)
10.00m @ 3.56% Pb+Zn (MRC113)
19.00m @ 3.72% Pb+Zn (MRC122)

WTF? How do you consistently round these figures up to 4% when the first three results in the headline assays were reported to the nearest 0.1%.

It may be a bit nit-pickky for a Thursday morning but that's just sloppy reporting or could be "pumping" their results. Dissapointing from a public company.

Anyhow the previous announcement used a similar rounding technique - 5.7% became 6% and 10.3% became 10%, atleast they were consistent in this case. That's myand whinge for the day.


----------



## roosters (9 February 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

She really have died in the ass.  I bought in at 0.60 and on the way got offerred some wdr shares at $0.25 which at the time look like good value as they went up to $0.38 .... but both have crashed and burned.

Is this baby going to turn around?  Is there any good new in the wings?


----------



## Trojax (7 April 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

Bit of news about, good one on the ann re the expanded resource, pity OPES has kicked it in the knackers, normally an announcement like that would do wonders, ah well.

I noticed CBH third largest holder is merging with Perilya, that's a positive turn of events since the two combined will form a large entity with a top 3 stake in TNG. Company directors endorsed it today. Be interesting long term how TNG's assets could compliment CBH\Perilya, obviously they see a benefit or wouldn't be in it.

New to this stock today, close to worst SP has been in 12 months, actually think it hit it Friday, lol.


----------



## mos (20 April 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*



Trojax said:


> I noticed CBH third largest holder is merging with Perilya, that's a positive turn of events since the two combined will form a large entity with a top 3 stake in TNG. Company directors endorsed it today. Be interesting long term how TNG's assets could compliment CBH\Perilya, obviously they see a benefit or wouldn't be in it.
> 
> ]




The CBH/Perilya merger plan involves CBH spinning off some of their assets, including the Sorby Hills exploration project that is near TNG's Manbarrum project, into a new company Kimberley Metals.

Any thoughts on whether CBH might lose interest in TNG's assets if they no longer have an exploration nearby, and how well funded Kimberley Metals will be for a joint venture project?


----------



## Trojax (21 April 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*



mos said:


> The CBH/Perilya merger plan involves CBH spinning off some of their assets, including the Sorby Hills exploration project that is near TNG's Manbarrum project, into a new company Kimberley Metals.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether CBH might lose interest in TNG's assets if they no longer have an exploration nearby, and how well funded Kimberley Metals will be for a joint venture project?




Possible they may lose interest, but Perilya still will need those future supplies so likely keep a foot in the door via a holding in the new company.. no idea on Kimberley long term, really dissapointed in TNG, just sliding, I'm out again as of this afternoon, will keep on my watchlist as resources are good, needs legs and a bit of interest though


----------



## ian2382000 (26 May 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

I am interested in buying some shares in this Company but it seems to be very quiet at the moment and very little new information is been released. Does anyone have any ideas as to the future prospects & timing for this Company because if it has identified so many resources already and with the current prices then I would have expected some actual mining to have started


----------



## blehgg (2 June 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

Trading halt for TNG....

Anyone know the reason behind it??

No information in the released statement.. =="

Little bit worrying...


----------



## oldblue (2 June 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

A quick read of the March 2008 quarterly report reveals that TNG were expecting legal proceedings in which they are involved to commence on 10 June.
Perhaps there has been some pre-trial development - looking on the bright side!

As far as prospecting and actual mining are concerned, my experience is that there is usually a much longer period between the two activities than we impatient investors suppose.


----------



## blehgg (2 June 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*



oldblue said:


> A quick read of the March 2008 quarterly report reveals that TNG were expecting legal proceedings in which they are involved to commence on 10 June.
> Perhaps there has been some pre-trial development - looking on the bright side!
> 
> As far as prospecting and actual mining are concerned, my experience is that there is usually a much longer period between the two activities than we impatient investors suppose.




Hey thanks for the reply  ~

I get stressed too easily ~ 

Young and reckless, I am lol ~ its been a steep learning curve 

 ~ gotta start somewhere


----------



## blehgg (3 June 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

wow today hurt...

Missed the annoucnement and got hammered....

gahhh ~ Was right to be paranoid.... 

stop lossed but -20% is still painnn


----------



## wbhic (16 September 2008)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

TNG...
the whole thing smells like manipulation/insiders at work...
directors buying millions over the few months...
and transferring millions into their trust account (perhaps for tax savings on capital gains)
and recently..the trades have been very very wierd...
almost feels like someone's playing around with the price...
i've been keeping my eyes on these stocks since the opes prime...
and someone out there was buying all the shares that were absolutely dumped in millions...
u guys might wanna check it out...


----------



## psychic (20 February 2009)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

*Drilling Commences at Mount Peake* 

Announcement just out

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00929169


----------



## psychic (20 February 2009)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

TNG has $5 million in the bank according to its financials and drilling as we speak.  Current market cap is $6.4 million, sure looks to be in good shape for a run


----------



## psychic (23 February 2009)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

TNG moved a little higher this morning, lets see what the week ahead holds.  Drilling announcements usually spur on a buying spree in mining stocks.  Investors buy on the hopes that drill results are of high grade, high volume and close to the surface.


----------



## happytown (28 May 2009)

*Re: TNG - Tennant Creek Gold*

tng has announced an initial resource estimate for its mount peake vanadium project in the northern terrirtory



> ...
> 
> Inferred Resource of 107 Mt 0.32 % V2O5, 5.9 % TiO2 at a 0.1 % V2O5 cut-off
> 
> ...



further metallurgical testwork to be followed eventually by a scoping study

sp currently down approx 6% on average volume

cheers


----------



## Bigads (22 August 2011)

Resource drilling completed, JORC to be updated in Sept

Pilot plant and PFS to be completed in Oct

Market cap of $20Million... a rerating is on the cards


----------



## warrenatk (12 September 2011)

UK brokers Old Park Lane Capital Plc.

broker report

ST target of 27C which is 3X the current of 9c.


http://www.tngltd.com.au/images/tngltd---ohxif.pdf.


----------



## desjosie (29 September 2011)

New to the stock..very please with todays movement..
has great potential imo.. awaiting jorc update..


----------



## springhill (2 July 2012)

TNG SET TO COMPLETE MOUNT HARDY ACQUISITION AND COMMENCE NT COPPER EXPLORATION
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120702/pdf/42752dd7ghsfdn.pdf

Key Points:
● TNG to complete acquisition of highly prospective 101.76km² tenement in Mount Hardy Copper Field following receipt of FIRB approval for the transaction.
● Exploration activities including an extensive airborne EM survey to commence within two weeks of completion.
● Historical rock chip samples from Mount Hardy region range from 5% to 19% copper, up to 18% lead, 1.52% zinc, 2.66 g/t gold, and 170 g/t silver.
● Limited modern exploration combined with anomalous previous work supports potential for the discovery of new mineralisation at Mount Hardy.



●Historical rock chip sampling in the Mount Hardy area by White Industries (early 1990’s) and Tanami Gold NL (2002) returned numerous anomalous copper results, with peak grades of up to 19% copper, 18% lead, 1.52% zinc, 2.66 g/t gold, and 170 g/t silver.

With those sample grades this is worth watchlisting for later in the year.


----------



## springhill (9 July 2012)

PRE-FEASIBILITY STUDY RESULTS BOOST POTENTIAL FOR ROBUST OPERATION AT MOUNT PEAKE
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120709/pdf/4279tlfv4p9hcv.pdf

HIGHLIGHTS
 Pre-Feasibility Study (PFS) results demonstrate exceptionally robust cash flows and positive returns from Mount Peake Iron-Vanadium-Titanium Project (NT):
o Pre-tax Nett annual cash flow of $294M
o Life-of-mine revenues of $11.8B
o Pre-tax IRR of 31.8%
o Exchange rate 1USD to 1AUD
o Initial 20-year life with significant extensions available
o 2.5Mtpa operation expanding to 5Mtpa after 3 years
o Average annual production of 15,300tpa V2O5, 375,000tpa TiO2 concentrate and 1.13Mtpa Fe2O3
o Year 1 pre-production capital cost estimate of A$339M
o Year 2 pre-production capital cost estimate of A$224M
o Potential pay back in 4 years
 PFS compiled by independent consultants Snowden Mining, Sinclair Knight Merz (SKM) and METS.
 Robust project at exchange rate of 1USD to 1AUD.
 TIVAN™ a hydrometallurgical process that is being proven to be commercially viable: achieves excellent product recoveries of high purity vanadium and iron which will attract premium pricing.
 Potential offshore location for the TIVAN™ processing facility to be considered, optimising CAPEX and OPEX and bringing additional strategic and financial benefits.
 Potential to further value-add by downstream processing to produce higher-value Ferrovanadium (FeV) and Titanium products.
 Chinese partners provide significant competitive advantage in ability to access Chinese finance, EPCM and end user markets.
 Discussions with commodity traders and potential end-users has commenced.

*2012 Pre-Feasibility Study Results*
The 2012 Pre-Feasibility Study was prepared by key consulting companies Snowden Mining Industry Consultants Pty Ltd (“Snowden”), Mineral Engineering Technical Services (“METS”) and Sinclair Knight Mertz (“SKM”) to an accuracy level of  ±25 per cent, required for PFS.
The Pre-Feasibility Study (PFS) is based on the updated JORC Indicated and Inferred Resource for Mount Peake published on 12 October 2011 of 160Mt @ 0.3% V2O5, 5% TiO2 and 23% Fe (Indicated 110Mt @ 0.29% V2O5, 5.3% TiO2 and 23% Fe; Inferred 48Mt @ 0.24% V2O5, 4.5% TiO2 and 21% Fe).
In addition to this resource, TNG has published an Exploration Target1 of 500-700Mt grading 0.2-0.4% V2O5 and 25-35% Fe.
The updated resource model compiled by Snowden Mining Consultants revealed that the Mount Peake deposit itself remains open to the east. In addition, recent regional drilling has highlighted the potential to further increase the Company’s resource inventory in the region.
The key points of the final PFS are:
● Total material mined: 147.9Mt
● Total waste movement: 72Mt
● Total ore mined: 75.9Mt
● Strip ratio: 0.95
● Mine life: 20 years (including pre-production)
● Processing rate (life-of-mine): 2.5Mt/annum, increasing to 5Mt/annum in year 4
● Average head grade: 0.39% V2O5, 27.09% Fe, 7.02% TiO2
● Average recoveries: 80% V2O5, 66% Fe, 55% TiO2
● Total metal production: 236kt V2O5, 17.4Mt Fe, 5,822kt TiO2

The key financial outcomes of the final PFS are:
● Total revenue (life-of-mine): A$11.8 billion
● Operating cash flow (life-of-mine): A$5.8 billion
● Nett cash flow (life-of-mine): A$5.05 billion
● Pre-production capital cost estimate (including all infrastructure: A$563 million
● Total operating costs (including mining, processing, transport & royalties): A$75.5/tonne of plant feed
● Nett annual cash flow: A$294M2
● IRR pre-tax: 31.8%

Key assumptions at commencement of operations include:
● Operating costs and pit slope angles related to mining estimated to a Pre-Feasibility Study level ( ±25%)
● V2O5 price of US$19,841/tonne (>99% grade)
● TiO2 price of US$400/tonne (> 64% grade)
● Fe2O3 price of US$200/tonne (>99.9% grade)
● Royalty rate of 2.5% per tonne of plant feed
● Discount rate of 8%
● A$/US$ exchange rate of 1 US$ = 1A$


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

*HELITEM SURVEY COMMENCED OVER NT COPPER PROJECTS*

● Extensive airborne HELITEM ® survey underway over key Northern Territory copper projects, including the recently acquired Mount Hardy Copper Field.
● HELITEM ® is the world’s most powerful helicopter time-domain electromagnetic system for detecting conductive targets, which represent potential accumulations of mineralisation.
● The survey will comprise 1,683 line kilometres and will cover the Mount Hardy tenements and the Walabanba Hills Joint Venture Project.
● The geophysical data acquired will provide the foundation for determining drilling targets to be tested later this year.
● Acquisition of Mount Hardy Copper Field completed


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

WESTERN DESERT RESOURCES COMMENCES DRILLING FOR GOLD AT ROVER JV PROJECT
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120731/pdf/427qjbvxk19wtb.pdf


----------



## burglar (7 November 2012)

"SULPHIDES INTERSECTED IN FIRST DRILL HOLE AT MOUNT HARDY COPPER PROJECT, NT":



> Initial drilling at EM1 Target intersects 42m zone of disseminated and massive sulphides from 118m down-hole




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01353462


_I do not hold._


----------



## jancha (11 March 2013)

I've heard some positive rumours about TNG from around the traps and have been watching them of late. I tend to see support around 10c and resistance around 13c of late but that seems to have been broken today. Any thoughts on TNG as far charting goes or is the volume to low to form an analyst on it?


----------



## jancha (22 March 2013)

Bit of trivia with TNG changing it's name 5 times in the past.  Between 1985-1991 it's company name was Sirius. Pity they didn't keep it...what a story for SIR.


----------



## jancha (6 September 2013)

After a couple of C/Rs and a low of 3.5c TNG is finally showing signs of a pulse.
My pick in the monthly stock comp.


----------



## jancha (9 September 2013)

jancha said:


> After a couple of C/Rs and a low of 3.5c TNG is finally showing signs of a pulse.
> My pick in the monthly stock comp.




Top of the comp and a thread to myself.
With a market cap of just 20+mill and a resource estimate of 3.2bill at Mt Peake you don't suppose it could fly with a whisper of support?
Change of government could be also a positive.


----------



## jancha (26 March 2014)

TNG in a trading halt....Could this be the beginning for Mt Peake??


----------



## jancha (27 May 2014)

jancha said:


> After a couple of C/Rs and a low of 3.5c TNG is finally showing signs of a pulse.
> My pick in the monthly stock comp.




TNG showing what I thought it would...Just been a matter of time up to 15c and climbing now. Pity I forgot to enter it into this month stock comp.....always next month however.


----------



## jancha (28 May 2014)

jancha said:


> TNG showing what I thought it would...Just been a matter of time up to 15c and climbing now. Pity I forgot to enter it into this month stock comp.....always next month however.




Not too many supporters with TNG here.  18.5c now sailing in uncharted waters.
Paul Burton CEO looking at suitable land in Malaysia,Woojin sniffing around... something positive looks about to happen.
Perhaps the long awaited finance around the corner?


----------



## bobadah (5 June 2014)

jancha said:


> Not too many supporters with TNG here.  18.5c now sailing in uncharted waters.
> Paul Burton CEO looking at suitable land in Malaysia,Woojin sniffing around... something positive looks about to happen.
> Perhaps the long awaited finance around the corner?




I am new to this site but have held TNG for about 9 years. I bought quite a lot at the recent 4.5c CR so my average entry price is now a bit under 6c. I have been very happy to see the recent surge and, particularly PB's comment that we can expect lots more news in the next 4 to 6 weeks - that was two weeks ago so it should start happening soon.

The signings with Korean companies Woojin and Posco, even though non-binding are extremely encouraging and now that Woojin's due diligence has finished we can hope to see an agreement which would lead to a price surge. That Woojin is also a big supplier of vanadium to Posco is also significant. Here's hoping.


----------



## jancha (14 July 2014)

bobadah said:


> I am new to this site but have held TNG for about 9 years. I bought quite a lot at the recent 4.5c CR so my average entry price is now a bit under 6c. I have been very happy to see the recent surge and, particularly PB's comment that we can expect lots more news in the next 4 to 6 weeks - that was two weeks ago so it should start happening soon.
> 
> The signings with Korean companies Woojin and Posco, even though non-binding are extremely encouraging and now that Woojin's due diligence has finished we can hope to see an agreement which would lead to a price surge. That Woojin is also a big supplier of vanadium to Posco is also significant. Here's hoping.




Hi Bobadah, Good to hear you must be thrilled with your base cost of 6c with TNGs current price of around 33c this morning. Trading Halt lifted and now another interested party coming on board with Hyundai steel's MOU. 
I've been holding just over a year now and more than happy with PB's performance in getting TNG where it is today.
I still strongly believe this is just the start on an up and away story. It's potential imo is huge.
Pity there's no real interest on this thread so much to talk about with what's happening with TNG. I may have to go over to hot copper as ROE suggested.LOL


----------



## jancha (7 August 2014)

TNG has been sitting around 20c for last 2 weeks. Imo Down from 32c due a Chinese company director (15% holders of TNG) selling 3.5m shares. Now that it's over with the sp has finally started gaining momentum closing at 22c today.
Is Tech or Boggo still around? I would like to know their thoughts on this potential blue chip stock.


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2014)

My technical view

Note Charts are WEEKLY

*Click to expand*


----------



## jancha (15 August 2014)

tech/a said:


> My technical view
> 
> Note Charts are WEEKLY
> 
> ...




Thanks Tech. TNG had a high of 24c and close of 23.5c. Previous resistance at 22c seems to have been broken. Slowly progressing back to it's high of 34c. I do believe that TNG is primarily driven by fundamentals and when confirmation (or lack) of binding agreements with one or more of the interested parties involved will determine TNGs share price. The Tivan processing plant will be one of the key factor leading up to these agreements with Woojin Hyundai and others.


----------



## pixel (15 September 2014)

I had an alert pending at 17c, which is where I had expected support to materialise, if any.
The alert went off today, confirming the break through the second gradient (yellow arrow).
So far, it doesn't look all that strong even at this level, and I'm still not buying.




new alerts updated to <=13 and >=17


----------



## jancha (21 February 2015)

pixel said:


> I had an alert pending at 17c, which is where I had expected support to materialise, if any.
> The alert went off today, confirming the break through the second gradient (yellow arrow).
> So far, it doesn't look all that strong even at this level, and I'm still not buying.
> 
> ...




Been awhile now how's it looking now Pixel and Tech?


----------



## Porper (21 February 2015)

jancha said:


> Been awhile now how's it looking now Pixel and Tech?




I have been trading this although don't hold at the moment.

My take is that it should head up to the first target at $0.175. This is the 1.618 projection of the first leg higher from December. There is also minor resistance in that area. The second target is the 50% retracement level of the prior leg down...some resistance there as well. There is also a "Rounding Bottom" pattern in place which recently triggered. Measured move aligns with the second target.


----------



## pixel (21 February 2015)

jancha said:


> Been awhile now how's it looking now Pixel and Tech?




Last September, TNG didn't drop to 13c; the break above 17 was only good for a quickie as price was rejected at the 22c resistance. And it's been downhill since, way below 13c.




on December 30th, I did buy  the breakout at 8c. but took a quick profit a week later when the (yellow) 1-year EMA appeared to be resistance. The rounded bottom that Porper alludes to looks meanwhile more like a cup & handle, even though it's at the bottom.
Thursday's gap-up caught me off-guard, one reason being that I'm currently winding down ahead of a planned holiday break till after Easter. Otherwise, I would place a buy order at the breakout level 11.5c.


----------



## jancha (22 February 2015)

Thanks Porper and Pixel for your input.
I like the fundamentals of this stock and was holding it when it went as high as 30c+ last year only to watch it fall back down to 8c. I bought more at 9c when I thought it had bottomed and now was looking for exit with half of my holdings to buy back on the retrace. The idea is to play with half my holdings and if for some reason it doesn't retrace to let the remainer ride. It closed on a high on Friday which is usually a good sign for the opening on Monday. Once again thanks.


----------



## jancha (23 February 2015)

Porper said:


> I have been trading this although don't hold at the moment.
> 
> My take is that it should head up to the first target at $0.175. This is the 1.618 projection of the first leg higher from December. There is also minor resistance in that area. The second target is the 50% retracement level of the prior leg down...some resistance there as well. There is also a "Rounding Bottom" pattern in place which recently triggered. Measured move aligns with the second target.




Found the first target Porper of 17c today as stated and back to 15.5c at close. As with the increase in volume today would this be seen as a positive or a negative?


----------



## Porper (24 February 2015)

jancha said:


> Found the first target Porper of 17c today as stated and back to 15.5c at close. As with the increase in volume today would this be seen as a positive or a negative?




High volume, low close negative short term but more confirmation required before getting overly concerned. It's just gone up too quickly...no big panic. A short retracement or consolidation would be ideal...then higher again. Just my view. Look for volume to dry up during weakness as this would be bullish.


----------



## tech/a (24 February 2015)

*Agree with the analysis presented by others.*

So I'll just add a little from my view on TNG.

Bottom line is you'll need to see swamping buying to stop supply from entering the market.
The price needs to rise without being smashed by supply as it moves forward.

The only way that's going to happen is holders trapped in losing positions continue to hold as price rises rather than selling out in droves to cover losses.





*By the way* you can only tell that the bar marked "This bar absorbs supply" actually absorbs supply is AFTER the next bar.
Which clearly rises on above average volume and closes high.
The current bar needs a bar or so to be able to tell what effect supply has/d on this chart.


----------



## jancha (24 February 2015)

Great read Tech. Thanks


----------



## jancha (24 February 2015)

Porper said:


> High volume, low close negative short term but more confirmation required before getting overly concerned. It's just gone up too quickly...no big panic. A short retracement or consolidation would be ideal...then higher again. Just my view. Look for volume to dry up during weakness as this would be bullish.




Thanks Porper makes sense.


----------



## jancha (27 February 2015)

So far this week TNG has been holding around the close of last friday.
Would that indicate support is building at this level or is it to early to tell?


----------



## jancha (3 March 2015)

jancha said:


> So far this week TNG has been holding around the close of last friday.
> Would that indicate support is building at this level or is it to early to tell?




Still holding at around 15c. Would this indicate the new support level albeit on low volume?


----------



## jancha (10 March 2015)

TNGs announcement may have some bearing on the lead up and hold around 16c for the last few weeks. Woojin signing a binding term sheet with TNG which in itself only means they're going over the finer points before signing on a final agreement for 60% of the V205. Nothing set in stone but all the same looking good for the company.
The key here I believe will be the completion tests of on the Tivan proccessing plant due by the end of this month.
All this could explain for the rise in sp.


----------



## jancha (12 March 2015)

jancha said:


> TNGs announcement may have some bearing on the lead up and hold around 16c for the last few weeks. Woojin signing a binding term sheet with TNG which in itself only means they're going over the finer points before signing on a final agreement for 60% of the V205. Nothing set in stone but all the same looking good for the company.
> The key here I believe will be the completion tests of on the Tivan proccessing plant due by the end of this month.
> All this could explain for the rise in sp.




Interesting point on the agreement Woojin was after the full 100% of production. Nice agreement with Woojin paying up front 200mil for the first two years of the mine life at spot price. Management seem to be holding all the aces on this and calling the shots. Market seems to like it also. A high of 18c yesterday.
Chartist?


----------



## jancha (16 March 2015)

jancha said:


> Interesting point on the agreement Woojin was after the full 100% of production. Nice agreement with Woojin paying up front 200mil for the first two years of the mine life at spot price. Management seem to be holding all the aces on this and calling the shots. Market seems to like it also. A high of 18c yesterday.
> Chartist?




Still no interest on the thread? 
TNG is showing positive signs of heading back to it's highs of 34c from last year. They have enough money in the bank now to see the DFS through so I personally dont think the sp will fall again with another surprise C/R so unless there's further delays imo it should keep heading north. Once the DFS is done and dusted I believe the binding agreements will be put in place. I dont know if a chartist can actually gauge where this is going as I believe it's been driven by market sentiment on the DFS completion mid year.
Maybe thats why they are leaving it alone.
Nice story unfolding here. SP 22c


----------



## jancha (12 May 2015)

jancha said:


> Still no interest on the thread?
> TNG is showing positive signs of heading back to it's highs of 34c from last year. They have enough money in the bank now to see the DFS through so I personally dont think the sp will fall again with another surprise C/R so unless there's further delays imo it should keep heading north. Once the DFS is done and dusted I believe the binding agreements will be put in place. I dont know if a chartist can actually gauge where this is going as I believe it's been driven by market sentiment on the DFS completion mid year.
> Maybe thats why they are leaving it alone.
> Nice story unfolding here. SP 22c




My pick for the month: Anyone who has been following TNG would know that the Tivan testing has started and once completed the DFS will also be completed. Chart is looking more attractive for a up trend now with the 17c barrier being broken. With a high of 19c and a close of 17.5c.
Any T/A would be appreciated from a few of the more experienced chartist.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jancha (19 May 2015)

jancha said:


> My pick for the month: Anyone who has been following TNG would know that the Tivan testing has started and once completed the DFS will also be completed. Chart is looking more attractive for a up trend now with the 17c barrier being broken. With a high of 19c and a close of 17.5c.
> Any T/A would be appreciated from a few of the more experienced chartist.
> Thanks in advance.




Hmm Looks like I'm the only interested holder on TNG. Nice looking chart that I can see and judging by share movement the Tivan plant looks to be going along quite nicely. Market tends to let you know before hand if there's a problem.
 2nd in the comp so far this month but I have a sneaky feeling I'll be on top by the end of the month. sp 20c and rising.


----------



## pixel (19 May 2015)

jancha said:


> Hmm Looks like I'm the only interested holder on TNG. Nice looking chart that I can see and judging by share movement the Tivan plant looks to be going along quite nicely. Market tends to let you know before hand if there's a problem.
> 2nd in the comp so far this month but I have a sneaky feeling I'll be on top by the end of the month. sp 20c and rising.




Fear not, Jancha; I'm still with you 

Some very rewarding swing trades were possible these past few months; I even extracted some spending money while on holidays in March. Meanwhile I'm also back with a (planned) longer-term position because I agree: The chart looks promising, waiting for a serious breakout.


----------



## pixel (20 May 2015)

In case you forgot (like me  ) - today's EGM has approved the spin-off of the Todd River assets via "in-specie distribution": http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01626761
That means, holders will receive some shares of a newly-created listed company.




The price drop is unlikely caused by that event, but more likely a consequence of general market jitters on the back of falling metal prices. Let's see if the new "cornerstone investors" come up with the goods.
I continue to hold.


----------



## jancha (25 May 2015)

pixel said:


> Fear not, Jancha; I'm still with you
> 
> Some very rewarding swing trades were possible these past few months; I even extracted some spending money while on holidays in March. Meanwhile I'm also back with a (planned) longer-term position because I agree: The chart looks promising, waiting for a serious breakout.
> 
> View attachment 62633




Thanks for the confirmation Pixel.


----------



## jancha (5 June 2015)

Pixel, How's the chart looking? Myself thinking it's about to go with the current trading.


----------



## jancha (11 June 2015)

jancha said:


> Pixel, How's the chart looking? Myself thinking it's about to go with the current trading.




TNG Closed at 20c today.
Company director Paul Burton today on BRR, from overseas with Woojin stated that everything was going to plan and on track with results on the Tivan processing plant to be announced in the next week or two with final DFS results in July.
Doesn't look as if there are too many holders here as per responses but imo worth doing some research on to assess it's true MC value.
T/H not far away imo.


----------



## jancha (17 June 2015)

pixel said:


> Fear not, Jancha; I'm still with you
> 
> Some very rewarding swing trades were possible these past few months; I even extracted some spending money while on holidays in March. Meanwhile I'm also back with a (planned) longer-term position because I agree: The chart looks promising, waiting for a serious breakout.
> 
> View attachment 62633




Not long for that serious breakout now.


----------



## jancha (9 July 2015)

jancha said:


> TNG Closed at 20c today.
> Company director Paul Burton today on BRR, from overseas with Woojin stated that everything was going to plan and on track with results on the Tivan processing plant to be announced in the next week or two with final DFS results in July.
> Doesn't look as if there are too many holders here as per responses but imo worth doing some research on to assess it's true MC value.
> T/H not far away imo.




Tivan Processing a big tick and is to incorporated into the DFS with results later this month.
Imo we should start seeing some interesting annoucements regarding binding agreements with Woojin and Hyundai once done.


----------



## Telamelo (7 April 2016)

*Re: TNG - TNG Limited   *potential breakout*

potential chart breakout with what appears to be like a 'cup and handle' formation? watching for volume/momentum as this will be the share price kicker come tomorrow imo

(sorry as unable to upload daily candlestick chart)

please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## jancha (30 June 2018)

As one of the requirements for the July competition are now one needs to post on the TNG thread to be eligible.
 The reason I've chosen TNG in the July comp is because it cant go much lower therefore it can only go up. Famous last words. TNG has he Tivan Plant and the Mt Peake project.


----------



## greggles (6 August 2018)

jancha said:


> As one of the requirements for the July competition are now one needs to post on the TNG thread to be eligible.
> The reason I've chosen TNG in the July comp is because it cant go much lower therefore it can only go up. Famous last words. TNG has he Tivan Plant and the Mt Peake project.




You were mostly right about TNG, just a month or so out on the timing. 

On 1 August the company announced that it has received in-principle approval for a landmark Native Title Mining Agreement covering its flagship 100%-owned Mount Peake Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project in the Northern Territory, following a successful on-site meeting with the native title holding group and the Central Land Council (CLC).

Since then it has risen from 12c to a high of 15.5c, and is currently trading at 13.5c but seems to be having a little difficulty getting through resistance at 14c.


----------



## jancha (3 September 2018)

TNG is waiting on a number of issues including TOs & CLC giving the green light on the Mt Peake Project following the mining license as well as the tio2 off takes as yet. TNG has very little Market support to the likes of AVL and KRC Vanadium plays. Lots of potential for a major spike on the back approval of the above.


----------



## Parse (23 October 2018)

TNG have received CLC approval (previous post) and the mining license should be very close. However, the board has decided to basically give away 10% of the company by selling shares to an Indian company (Vimson) at less then 11c each. Existing shareholders are incensed and of course the share price has fallen to around this level. The previous majority shareholder (who now have only 8%) with other support have called for a general meeting to topple one of the existing directors, acting chairman Rex Turkington, who they believe is the main person responsible for diluting the shareholdings and practically giving away those shares to Vimson. The GM will occur on the same day as the AGM and of course the existing board have put their support behind Mr Turkington. Some holders believe this entire debacle to sell off 10% to Vimson was basically a move to have enough votes to have the current board retained.

There's most probably a lot more story here. Anyone out there have a comment or some knowledge?


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

Don't know a lot about TNG @Parse … but the SP is still under pressure looking at the Chart.


----------



## Parse (24 October 2018)

I am thinking of picking it as the Nov stock pick as I think the SP will recover once the dust settles after the AGM - regardless of which way it falls. I think that is the time when the SP might start to recover, problem is it's late November which could be too late for a tipping pick 

There should be news in the pipeline, mining license, finance etc People were led to believe it was the CLC agreement that was holding things up. The NT government and NAIF have been pushing TNG as one of the next big things. Disclaimer: I do hold some TNG stock.


----------



## barney (24 October 2018)

Parse said:


> I am thinking of picking it as the Nov stock pick as I think the SP will recover once the dust settles after the AGM - regardless of which way it falls. I think that is the time when the SP might start to recover, problem is it's late November which could be too late for a tipping pick
> 
> There should be news in the pipeline, mining license, finance etc People were led to believe it was the CLC agreement that was holding things up. The NT government and NAIF have been pushing TNG as one of the next big things. Disclaimer: I do hold some TNG stock.




Hopefully the Shareholders can sort out their differences with the Board ….. Any friction at Board level is never great of course ….. The $10 million sale of shares to Vimson gives the Co a healthy bank balance so its not all bad even though some of the S/H aren't happy

They extended the date of the SPP as well I see …. The participation in that might give a bit of an insight to how things are travelling …..  

Cashed up with a good Project in the pipeline … SP basing ….. lots of positives


----------



## jancha (1 December 2018)

Rex Turkington manages to hold his position on the team but only just. Without the 100mil votes from Vimson, a recent sell off to them at a discount of 20% vwap at 10.5c (10% of the project) Rex would be saying goodbye.  Hopefully the disruption is over and management can move forward. ML has recently been granted and the share price at 10.5c should start heading North.


----------



## Parse (29 December 2018)

My pick for the 2019 Year long tipping comp.....

Ahh good old TNG plodding along slower then snail's pace in getting it's Mount Peake Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project underway. TNG has a history of missed targets, poor market/shareholder communication and upsetting people enough that even some major shareholders tried to remove some of the board. Fortunately Mt Peake is actually something spectacular and the developed TIVAN refining process is also. Having a great project has basically saved this company from the board's actions (that's just my opinion).

The recent actions from major shareholders, while unsuccessful, may have put a bit of a rocket under the board's backside as they suddenly have shown that there is some forward movement with the project. The biggest being the financing agreement with the KfW IPEX-Bank which has been mandated to raise up to US$600 million (A$850 million) as part of the total finance package for the Mount Peake Project (The Mandate commences on 15 January 2019).
Source: https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181213/pdf/44162c1lhn2mrj.pdf

TNG have recently secured Access Authority (Ann: Dec 3rd), Mineral Leases (Ann: Nov 21), to line up with the earlier Native title agreements and environmental approvals.

With all this it seems obvious that TNG are about to have a stellar year and the Mount Peake project looks to become a reality going forward.
Wow! That's an opportunistic statement. Knowing how things usually go it's more likely the board will get bogged down someone along the line and the project will again go back to a snail's pace...

I think I will keep optimistic though on this one and thus why it's my pick for 2019.


----------



## Parse (1 January 2019)

Just figured I might make of note of where it's at so I can look back come year's end.

31/12/2018 Share Price closed at 10.5c


----------



## Miner (18 January 2019)

Parse said:


> Just figured I might make of note of where it's at so I can look back come year's end.
> 
> 31/12/2018 Share Price closed at 10.5c



On 18th Jan it is still at 10.5.
If I say half glass full then the positive sign is with market volatility it has not gone south.
Technically the product and project are great. It is more of speed of progress like a horse cart driven carriage in the electronic age.
Holding a small parcel with no price movement for a while


----------



## Miner (20 March 2019)

Environmental progress https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190320/pdf/443mh7x7xq3kjy.pdf but has not made any impact on market


----------



## greggles (13 May 2019)

TNG Limited has announced that it has signed a Binding Life-of-Mine Off-take and Marketing Agreement with the leading Market Expansion Services provider DKSH to purchase, on a life-of-mine basis, up to 100% of the titanium dioxide (TiO2) pigment that will be produced by its flagship 100%-owned Mount Peake Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project in the Northern Territory. 

The key points from the announcement:

DKSH will provide full distribution services, including freight financing, technical support, logistics, marketing and sales for TNG's TiO2 product(s) from the Mount Peake Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project.
TNG will sell, and DKSH will purchase, up to 150,000 tons per year – or 100% of TNG's TiO2 production – on an FOB basis to distribute globally, excluding the Iberian Peninsula and European Nordic countries and subject to the terms and conditions of the agreement.
TNG will initially produce a high-durability pigment for the outdoor coating industry,which represents the largest pigment market, before expanding to other high-value niche markets.
TNG already has binding life-of-mine off-take agreements in place for vanadium with Korean group WOOJIN and Binding Terms for iron products with Gunvor.
The finalisation of a binding off-take agreement for titanium dioxide production means that TNG will have binding sales contracts in place for all three of its high-value products, supporting its funding and commercialisation strategy for the Mount Peake Project.
Today's announcement has lifted the TNG share price 30% to 13c on strong volume of more than 5.5 million shares. 

Looks like things are falling into place at Mount Peake for TNG. Exciting times for the company.


----------



## Trav. (17 September 2020)

I was chatting to my mate at work yesterday about TNG and it I thought this company looks OK and when I fly back home I will have a better look.

mmmmm then away she goes before I even get a chance to have a look... typical.

anyway time to stop sooking and I will still have a look tonight as it still has plenty of upside.

up 13% today due to the following announcement


----------



## Trav. (17 September 2020)

This was what got my original attention and the above announcement was a total surprise.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (17 September 2020)

Trav. said:


> This was what got my original attention and the above announcement was a total surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111862




I read through the DFS for this Mt Peake Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project a few weeks back; and just thought that it is all a giant leap to take within the mining industry. I hope it all works out for them.


----------



## Trav. (19 September 2020)

good interview from SmallCAPS with Paul Burton from TNG about their Mount Peake project


----------



## Trav. (2 October 2020)

and this is why I keep out of this pool of stocks

just when shareholders think that the shackles have been broken and SP can go for a run....BOOM back down to 10.5c (-12.5%)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 October 2021)

8.5c to 12.5c in last few days

Just watching the recent webinar.


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2021)

This must be an annual event.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> This must be an annual event.
> 
> View attachment 132476



It would appear the AFP have an interest in one of these jokers. The price has plummeted.

Could somebody remind me where this little piglet was heading towards before the old bill ruined the party.

gg


----------



## Guildford1 (26 November 2021)

surely this is the month for TNG to finally deliver


----------



## frugal.rock (17 January 2022)

Guildford1 said:


> surely this is the month for TNG to finally deliver



It would seem it's been rediscovered today?
No news, but with the battery minerals/ metals frenzy, I am surprised it's been lurking and consolidating.






TNG is a Perth based resource and mineral processing technology company focussing on building a world-scale strategic metals business based on its flagship 100%-owned Mount Peake Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project in the Northern Territory.
Located 235km north of Alice Springs, Mount Peake will be a long-life project producing a suite of high-quality, high-purity strategic products for global markets including vanadium pentoxide, titanium dioxide pigment and iron ore fines.
The project, which is expected to be a top-10 global producer, has received Major Project Status from the Northern Territory and Federal Governments.

TNG is also advancing a green energy strategy with the dual objective of offsetting carbon emissions from its planned future operations and generating new business opportunities in the alternative energy market to create additional shareholder value, with a focus on green hydrogen and vanadium redox flow batteries.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2022)

Doing a little digging and it ticks my buzzword box. 🧐

I note today was the first day after the cap raise SP spike for it to get above the CR price of $0.09, coupled with volume upturn. 
Should some good news flow whilst this current metals frenzy is running, I only see the share price going one direction.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 January 2022)

Feb comp entry.

MOUNT PEAKE PROJECT – VANADIUM-TITANIUM-IRON (NT) (TNG: 100%)

• Clough Projects Australia Pty Ltd (“Clough”) appointed to develop an integrated design layout (“Integrated Layout”) for the single mining and processing operation at the Mount Peake Project mine site (“Mine Site”), located 235km north-west of Alice Springs in the Northern Territory.

• In November, Clough, together with TNG’s Project Team, completed development of the Integrated Layout comprising the beneficiation plant, TIVAN® processing facility and plant utilities located within the Mining Lease footprint of the Mine Site.

• Following the successful completion of the Integrated Layout, Clough was then commissioned to progress
value engineering to optimise outcomes in cost/schedule and progress design aspects incorporating, civil, structural & architectural, mechanical, piping, electrical & instrumentation engineering disciplines, logistics and non-process infrastructure.

• TNG and its environmental consultant, Animal Plant Mineral (“APM”), continued to progress works for the environmental assessment process for the integrated mining and processing operation at Mount Peake.

• Further progress achieved with a range of project financing workstreams for the Project, including commercial debt and Export Credit Agency (“ECA”) cover, governmental concessional funding, build-own- operate-transfer (“BOOT”) funding and sustainable lending opportunities.

• SMS group are assisting Clough and TNG and finalising confirmatory testwork for the TIVAN® process under the revised layout.

TNG GREEN ENERGY STRATEGY

• TNG and its green energy partner, AGV Energy & Technology, continued to advance scoping and evaluation
of a HySustain Green Hydrogen Project in Darwin.

• TNG’s consultant, METS Engineering, progressed the technology and process design study for a vanadium
electrolyte production facility for the Company’s vanadium redox flow battery business unit.

CORPORATE

• In November, TNG raised A$12.5 million in an oversubscribed institutional share placement at A$0.09 per share (“Share Placement”) to fund the further consolidation planning, engineering and approvals and project financing work streams for the Mount Peake Project, as well as to progress the Company’s green energy initiatives.

• The Company’s cash position at 31 December 2021 was $16.3 million


----------



## frugal.rock (17 March 2022)

Almost looking like it's put a bottom in.
I'm in for a long term hold. Hopefully 2022 is the year they really get moving with the projects and possible spin offs.
MD thinks it's a bargain...


----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2022)

Shaping out with a nice saucer pattern.
Will it push up through, or pivot down to around 7 cent? 🤔
Always fascinated to see how these things play out. Always more scenarios to learn.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 April 2022)

Not enough momentum today to push and hold above the 10 cent mark.
As I'm in it for the long hold, with a small position, I'm not fussed about trying to trade this one.
Just using it for now as a learning curve.
Volumes overall are a bit thin, and would want to see it test 9 cent and survive, if I was trading it. Next decent announcement would then probably push it through the barrier point.
Might hear something soon about funding, but having gone over the thread, it's a bit like molasses in winter...?


----------



## frugal.rock (9 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Might hear something soon about funding, but having gone over the thread, it's a bit like molasses in winter...?



ASX 8th July, 2022

EXPORT FINANCE AUSTRALIA ISSUES CONDITIONAL LETTER OF SUPPORT 
FOR THE MOUNT PEAKE PROJECT OF UP TO $300M IN DEBT FUNDING

The conditional letter of support is a cornerstone component of the finance package for the future construction of the TNG’s flagship Mount Peake Project

Key Points
• The Australian Government’s Export Credit Agency (“ECA”), Export Finance Australia (“EFA”), issues conditional and non-binding Letter of Support for up to A$300 million of debt funding for the Mount Peake 
Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project.
• The Mount Peake Project is one of only 15 Australian critical minerals projects identified by the Australian Government in its critical minerals priority road map.
• EFA’s non-binding Letter of Support notes the broad alignment of the Project with the Government’s Critical Mineral Strategy to diversify production of, and capture more value from, critical minerals supply.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 July 2022)

TNG seeks Titanium, Vanadium and Iron northwest of Alice Springs.

It is said by some they are tardy and there is movement at and towards the board. 

My dart pick for the August 2022 competition. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It is said by some they are tardy and there is movement at and towards the board.
> 
> My dart pick for the August 2022 competition.
> 
> gg



A (warmed over) copper tipped dart, perchance?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> TNG seeks Titanium, Vanadium and Iron northwest of Alice Springs.
> My dart pick for the August 2022 competition.
> 
> gg



Did you intercept the carrier pigeon, gg? Up 12%

_• The Korean official Export Credit Agency Korea Trade Insurance Corporation (“K-SURE”) has issued a conditional Letter of Support for the provision of up to A$200 million in debt funding for TNG’s Mount Peake Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project in the Northern Territory. _
_• TNG has now received a total of up to A$800 million in conditional Letters of Support/Interest for the Mount Peake Project from Australian, German and Korean Government backed funding sources. 
• The Letter of Support from K-SURE builds on the December 2021 Memorandum of Understanding on Cooperation in Critical Minerals Supply Chains, signed between the Republic of Korea and Australia. _
_• KPMG Corporate Finance and Germany’s KfW IPEX-Bank GmbH continue to support TNG in achieving these landmark financing milestones_


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It is said by some they are tardy and there is movement at and towards the board.



A bit of a walk back through the thread made me wonder what the heck is taking so long...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Did you intercept the carrier pigeon, gg? Up 12%
> 
> _• The Korean official Export Credit Agency Korea Trade Insurance Corporation (“K-SURE”) has issued a conditional Letter of Support for the provision of up to A$200 million in debt funding for TNG’s Mount Peake Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project in the Northern Territory. _
> _• TNG has now received a total of up to A$800 million in conditional Letters of Support/Interest for the Mount Peake Project from Australian, German and Korean Government backed funding sources.
> ...



I was in fact traversing the Donohue Highway and just 20k shy of the Georgina River when news of TNG reached me, avoiding a run into the NT on the Plenty to interrogate those close to the source about TNG. There has been so much kerfuffle of late.

Śvejk, my manservant, had forgotten the extra ice for the oysters so it was easy enough to turn about and head for home via Boulia, Alpha and Greenvale where capers of a positive nature for ASF punters are also afoot in the latter two settlements. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> TNG seeks Titanium, Vanadium and Iron northwest of Alice Springs.



_and now, Lithium  (__keeping it in the neighbourhood)_

 TNG has acquired a large tenement area, referred to as the “Sandover Lithium Project”, located 50km south-east of its flagship Mount Peake Vanadium-Titanium-Iron Project in the Northern Territory.
• The Sandover Lithium Project, which forms part of the Northern Arunta Pegmatite Province, is considered highly prospective for lithium-bearing pegmatites. 
• The Sandover Lithium Project represents a potentially strategic growth opportunity that would complement the Company’s long-term critical minerals growth strategy.
• Several companies are currently exploring the northern Arunta Pegmatite Province for lithium-bearing pegmatite’s, including Askari Metals (ASX:AS2), Eastern Metals (ASX:EMS) and Core Lithium (ASX:CXO).  
• The acquisition is consistent with TNG’s growth strategy in battery-related and future-facing strategic metals, complementing the planned development of the Mount Peake Project.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> My dart pick for the August 2022 competition.
> 
> gg



might help it land 'true'


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> complementing the planned development of the Mount Peake Project.



I've had projects sitting around my house for less time than TNG... 😹
 a distraction from the real "project" and very timely.🧐


----------

